# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Mandola songs?

## Kajetan

I just got a Mandola and Ive been playing tenor banjo for a while so while the tuning (CGDA) is the exact same, the playing styles are very different. I need some good songs to listen and play song to as I am trying to train my ears as some may say. Im pretty open to anything, but I would prefer Italian folk, old jazz, bluegrass, ragtime, and renaissance.

----------


## Brandon John Foote

Adrian Gross has been posting some nice mandola content on FB lately.

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Joe K Walsh plays a decent amount of mandola.  Here he demos his Smart Mandola and plays in a duo with Grant Gordy:
https://pegheadnation.com/instrument...style-mandola/

----------

Simon DS

----------

